# One I Threw Together



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

the core is english oak, the spacers are brass, the scales are santos rose, the pommel and tips are macassar ebony, the palmswell and tip accents are olive root ball... oh and there is a small olive root spacer in the handle too (if you look real close)

the finish is tung oil









my favourite so far!!! http://www.facebook....76157325&type=1


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I see you've come around to the linseed oil dark side


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

pop shot said:


> I see you've come around to the linseed oil dark side


close... Tung, non of this fancy nancy poly in site


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Very nice Andy! Glad to see ya still making slingshots


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Very nice Andy! Glad to see ya still making slingshots


i have a crazy crazy crazy Sal out of G10 coming soon


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Coming soon to MY house hopefully!


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, Andy, that's sharp!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

LVO said:


> Man, Andy, that's sharp!


Hey Larry







thank you very much !!!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Btoon84 said:


> Coming soon to MY house hopefully!


its gonna be the match to the knife iv just started a post on


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Excellent mate,that is amazing,g10 saleos Mmmmmmmmm !


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

harson said:


> Excellent mate,that is amazing,g10 saleos Mmmmmmmmm !


yeah... you know the mini BFB i made, he wants a matching Sal!! G10 sling... gonna be pretty pimp


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

akmslingshots said:


> Excellent mate,that is amazing,g10 saleos Mmmmmmmmm !


yeah... you know the mini BFB i made, he wants a matching Sal!! G10 sling... gonna be pretty pimp
[/quote]I had my saleos out tonight shredding pepsi cans ,hard to miss with that bad boy.


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

harson said:


> Excellent mate,that is amazing,g10 saleos Mmmmmmmmm !


yeah... you know the mini BFB i made, he wants a matching Sal!! G10 sling... gonna be pretty pimp
[/quote]I had my saleos out tonight shredding pepsi cans ,hard to miss with that bad boy.
[/quote]

Yeaaaaaah Boi


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Andy, you rocked that frame Buddy! That thing reeks of beauty! You should be very proud of yourself creating something as good looking as that slingshot! Flatband


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Flatband said:


> Andy, you rocked that frame Buddy! That thing reeks of beauty! You should be very proud of yourself creating something as good looking as that slingshot! Flatband


Thank you Sir!!

There is about 6 weeks on/off in this frame, the beauty is in the accents that was a gift from my friend in the Olive Root Ball

Proud would be an understatement... the sling alone is nice, the holes/grooves are so imperfect but all hand milled!! i think if it was done by machine it would have never been the same


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Now I don't know what to think, if you are better at making knives or slingshots.....yeah, sure, both!
Great work Andy, keep on doing mate, you're working a lot and making very nice stuff.
Cheers
Bob


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Bob Fionda said:


> Now I don't know what to think, if you are better at making knives or slingshots.....yeah, sure, both!
> Great work Andy, keep on doing mate, you're working a lot and making very nice stuff.
> Cheers
> Bob


Thank you Sir, I think my time will come when the blades are perfected and i start laminating the handles


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

great design on the slingshot!


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Hmmm, Olivewood...always good for some stunning results.

Very nice shaping and combination of woodcolors. I love it


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

What can I say?.....I thing *outstanding* would be an understatement.


----------



## popedandy (Sep 14, 2012)

Beautiful looking slingshot and it looks like it will feel great in the hand.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> * One I Threw Together*


..... yeah.. Wish i could just throw one together








Interesting design but i like it! looks very comfortable to hold.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

The very definition of "posh" right there, Andy. You got class up the a$$, buddy!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutelly STUNING!!! Marvelous work


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Nobody caught the new fangled way he's got the band grooves running? Never seen that before! Nice, Andy..

That looks better than a buttered biscuit and I'm starving!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

capnjoe said:


> Nobody caught the new fangled way he's got the band grooves running? Never seen that before! Nice, Andy..
> 
> That looks better than a buttered biscuit and I'm starving!


Caught em'. Dig it.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

So Cool! Nice Job.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

You should just "throw one together" more often. Thats awesome!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

That splendid contrasts Andy, Fabulous!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

thanks guys, thank you all









This took me nearly 5 weeks of a bit here and a bit there, followed by a full day yesterday! Its an unusual shape but is actually custom fitted to its owner.

The fork tips are the same as what was on a prototype micarta sling i made a while back, they are similar to Bill's scorpion but simplified a little at will never have more than target bands on

I highly highly recommend you through you BLO in the bin and get some Tung oil guys


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Throwing like that will get you in the Major Leagues, oh wait, your work is already there. Beautiful slingshot. It must be satisfying slowly placing every little piece of the puzzle together and eventually coming up with a creation like that. Well done sir and thanks for sharing.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Great looking slingshot.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Incredible workmanship. Beautiful is truly an understatement. Jim


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Crazy bit of craftsmanship....beautiful work.

One caution on the tung oil I feel deserves a mention - it combusts.
Youse are all wise to that, but I know a bloke what knows a bloke that I know. Built a superbly handcrafted house by hand up the bush. All done with japanese handtools. Got a japanese wife too. He had just finished oiling the timbers in his bathroom - last room completed - so he left the rag on the top of the tin and went off to the Big Smoke to celebrate with the wife and kids.

Got a call from one of his distant neighbours to say his house was gone. No insurance.

He's building another now.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh yeah, this slingshot looks perfect, I`m in love


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Beautiful, I like the way you "throw one together".


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!! Awesome work


----------

